# Component Transfer Inf. Off. -> Pilot. Re: Jan BOTC



## cda84 (15 Nov 2005)

Hi guys, I am in the midst of a component transfer from the Infantry Officer to Pilot. I handed the paperwork in the first week of October. CEOTP was also open (as I have 1 more semester in my degree), so was told it was kind of a 50/50 CEOTP / Component Transfer.

I have not had my interview yet, my medical is still valid, and might need to do the fitness test again. Also of course Aircrew Selection and the extra eye exams need to still happen. I have been told I have a shot at being in St-Jean in January. Any chance of this with my current state of things? And any idea why this is taking so long?

Chris


----------



## Part-Timer (15 Nov 2005)

Sounds like a good question for the recruiting centre. They might have the facts...


----------



## kincanucks (15 Nov 2005)

Well you are not going to be nominated for CFASC until your medical is completed and that will happen when the results of your eye and blood tests are forwarded to the RMO and returned.  CEOTP for pilot, hmmmmmmm.  When CEOTP for Pilot was announced there were approximately 25 applicants on a waiting list and they were to be contacted to see if they were still interested.  No there has been no official result of those queries but rumour has it that it was met with overwhelming response.  Therefore, there might not be any more Pilot positions left in CEOTP.  Now you ask why it is taking so long?  I don't know when did you start and what part do you think is taking soooooooooo long?  Good luck.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Nov 2005)

For future reference fill in your profile.  It does help when answering questions.


----------



## mbhabfan (15 Nov 2005)

cfrc notified some people on a waiting list for CEOTP????


----------



## kincanucks (15 Nov 2005)

Yes, these were people that had already been processed for CEOTP last time it was open.


----------



## mbhabfan (15 Nov 2005)

any idea how many ceotp spots are open for pilot?


----------



## cda84 (16 Nov 2005)

Yes there were anywhere from 25-45 as I have been told by several people. But again, as has been said, it sounds like those went to guys/girls already processed. So I guess Im countin' on the CT here.

So basically, do I have a fighting chance at being in quebec for january or is it too late? And if so, what would happen to my transfer, would I wait for another selection board, etc.?

Chris


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Nov 2005)

Chris, 



> (as I have 1 more semester in my degree)



Can you not finish your degree and apply? Would it not be better to go DEO? (Not suggesting, or anything, I am just trying to figure out why with 1 semester left you would want to go CEOTP. Would it not be more beneficial to wait, finish your BA and enter under DEO? (or am I out to lunch on this one?) I hope it works out for you though under either program. 

No suprises with CEOTP being closed already or full. While I was in the CFRC, a handfull of people were asking about CEOTP and they actually joined my one on one with a Recruiter. I am assuming they got a lot of apps. One guy told me he had been waiting since it last closed in 2003...


----------



## cda84 (16 Nov 2005)

Ya finishing my degree is fine too. And I am very happy in my unit right now. Although it is only part time of course (Reserves). And may possibly be deploying overseas, so I am very much happy how things are. However the chance to get my career kick started (as I am also a commercial pilot), is just an oppurtunity that is worth pursuing if available. So if the chance to do it is there, great. If not, guess itll just be a whole lot of paperwork all over again.

Chris


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Nov 2005)

Jeez, Chris. By 21 you'll have your degree and Commercial out of the way? Hats off. 

Not sure what it would take for you to transfer to 032 once you're done, but in my opinion, since you are so close to graduating, I think you are better off not going the CEOTP route. 

Good luck!


----------



## cda84 (17 Nov 2005)

Yeah i guess we'll see. Ill have my interview coming up soon, and could potentially be on a reg force CAP course in February also, so Ill just see how everything pans out. Ill definately come back if I have any more questions in the future. Thanks guys.

Chris


----------

